# help for wife



## Dale in Ar (Feb 8, 2006)

:shrug: My wife is trying to lose weight again.She has tried arobics for about 6 months before and said that didn't help her.Said that she gained 5 pounds.She has tried all kinds of weight loss pills and many programs.This last attempt,I made her stop.She was taking up smoking because she said it kill her taste for food.I didn't want her hooked on nicotine and the habit of smoking.She had lost 15 pounds because she didn't want to eat every time she turned around because food had no taste to her. It was hard for her to not continue because she did lose weight.NOW,can any one help her with something to have the same effect as the smoking done???She said that she gets to wanting something to eat all the time.I hope some of you all can help because she is getting really down in the dumps because of her weight.Thanks in advance.Dale :help:


----------



## almostthere (Nov 9, 2003)

Have her get a check up, maybe she is short on vitimins or something. I know I am ravenous when I am short. If its not that, she will just have to retrain her body to want the good things and not the bad. She will be :grump: for a while but it will level off. Just make sure she eats, because when you dont your body goes into starvation mode and it will take twice as long to loose it. If smaller meals with snacks work then have her try it. Every couple of hours either meal or snack and LOTS of water.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think anyone can help her lose weight but her own self. She has to want it so bad that nothing can get in the way of it.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

6 small (200-250 calorie) meals a day. make sure it's a bout every 2-3 hours. don't deny anything, but eat small amounts. 5 saltines and one ounce of cheddar cheese, glass of water. walk, clean house, some form of exercise or work-knitting, crochet, something to busy the hands (other than smoking). it'll take time. i've lost 9 lbs in 5 months. but i've reshaped my body, i'd like to see more weight loss, but, hey, i'll take what i can get. busy busy busy. don't let her eat less than 1500 calories a day-her body will shut down. depending on her weight, 1800 may be better for a while.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I eat when I've got things bothering me...could that be her issue?

I also know when I'm DETERMINED to loose weight I don't. 

I kinda have to back into it - like i'm just going to just start eating healthier foods & not kick my but around the block when I don't. I just begin again.

That's the same way with exercise - I'm just going to have to start walking the dogs more as THEY need the exercise....

Mind games...


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I lost 100 pounds on Atkins. It will be my WOE forever. Bread, sugar and potatoes make me want more.....and more....and more! Used to think it was a self-control issue....but I just doen't get that way eating this way. :shrug:


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

I eat when I've got things bothering me too. Try to get her busy doing fun things and enjoying life.Explain to her that you love her just as she is.Try to cut way down on breads,pastas,rice,potatos,sugar,cheeses.Let her eat all kinda of veggies after all they are good for ya.Buy her some stevia instead of sugar it helps cut down on wanting sweets.

Hang in there Dale I think its great that you want to help her and care so much.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Well, if she had been doing exercising, she has built up some muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. Soooo....she might weigh the same but it's muscle now which is healthier.

Tell her to continue to exercise and to limit her calories to say 1500 to 2000 calories a day. Also, she should drink 8 glasses of water a day which is 64 ounces and take a good vitimin supplement.

Also tell her that the 1500-2000 calories should contain plenty of fruits and veggies.


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

I vote for getting a check-up. Being a medical transcriptionist it is easy to see health issues being the cause of weight gain - Thyroid, cancers....

Also, I have a really hard time loosing weight being at home instead of at work. It was easy when you are away from home and can limit your intake. I also would go walking around the block at breaks and lunch instead of eating.

Now, that I am at home I am trying to focus on exercising more than eating less. I also am eating less "white" foods such as potatoes, white breads, rice.... mostly because I am borderline hypoglycemic but I have also read that these are low-nutritional items that tend to increase your appetite. Get rid of all sodas (I think there is something like 13 tablespoons of sugar in one can of Mountain Dew), I started drinking flavored water or tea. And I would also start taking vitamins/supplements--again check with her doctor to see what would be the most effective.

Just have her set mini goals-one for each week. She probably won't loose weight fast, but she will get the sense of control when she meets a goal and start to have confidence in herself.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Rule out medical issues first. Then...

Find out WHY she is eating. Board, Anxious, happy, Sad, just Cuz' it's there.... Why food is eaten is really important. I eat for all the reasons. I lke to eat. Where the calories are comming from is also important. Do you eat out all the time. Eat processed foods. Eat junk food.

I ate really healthy just tooo... much. Portion controll was key. I also didn't know how many calories were from eating out. One meal at a resturant is 2-4 meals worth in calories :flame: :help: the "healthy" sounding meals could also be loaded w/ hidden cal. :flame: 

At home I thought I could eat like the guys. Portion control and really knowing how much of something to eat is critical so is keeping a journal of what and when you eat. Eat BEFORE you get hungry. Every 2-3 hrs. something small and light ( string cheese light and a piece of fruit. make sure it is protein and not just carbs. 

If you can aford it go to Weight watchers. it will help address the nutritional and emotional reasons for weight gain. the moral support is really great. I thought it would not really help but it did. Go for 16 weeks and just try it.

Do NOT expect weight to come off fast. it took me 10 yrs to put it on it won't come off in 2months. Go for 1/2 lb a week. it is a realistic goal and you will learn good happits that will last past the "diet". It dosen't sound like much but, it adds up!!!!!!!!! If it is too restrictive you WILL fail. That is where WW is so good. Some weeks will be great and some will be bad. Just keep on working at it. One foot in front of the other. You will get there.

make eating count. Don't eat empty calories just cuz they are there. Eat well during non special occasions so you can splerge during parties. Splerge not gorge.........And get the high cal. food out of the house. If it is not there you won't eat it. I am a food snagger. if cookies are out I grab one every time I walk by. :nono: if I have to make it first then it is not so easy. Out of sight out of mind (sort of)

If you don't need to loose weight stick to her diet anyway and then eat what you want when you are not around her. My husband is stick skinny. I gain all his weight  . Any way he eats what I cook that is healthy and then if he wants dessert he eats it for lunch at work. I can't fight having sweets around the house calling to me.


----------

